# Pickled eggs.



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2021)

Here's another favorite of mine. Spicy pickled eggs. I use my spicy vinegar for this. I use a 3:1 ratio. 3 parts spicy vinegar and 1 part water.
The vinegar already has salt in it. So for a quart of eggs. I only add 1 more tablespoon of salt.
Heat the brine to near boiling with 1 tsp of pickling spice and the salt.
Put the boiled eggs in a quart jar. I do my eggs in a IP. Fool proof. And they come out perfect.
Add a few dill blossoms and a few of the Thai peppers from the vinegar. And 1/2  tsp dill seed.
Vacuum seal and let them rest for a week. These come out amazing with a nice punch of heat and dill flavor.
I probably don't need to tell you the side effect from these!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks mighty tasty Steve,

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 29, 2021)

Yeah those look good.

Going to make when we get to KY.

Methane


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yeah those look good.
> 
> Going to make when we get to KY.
> 
> Methane



Lol! Thanks. Happy trails to KY by the way.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks mighty tasty Steve,
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks mighty tasty Steve


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Looks mighty tasty Steve



Thanks Jim!


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 29, 2021)

Looks like something to try! What's in your spicy vinegar?
There are "side effects" for everything LOL!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 29, 2021)

Yum!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Looks like something to try! What's in your spicy vinegar?
> There are "side effects" for everything LOL!


Thanks! Here is my spicy vinegar.
Spicy vinegar | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 29, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> Yum!


Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 29, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! Here is my spicy vinegar.
> Spicy vinegar | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


Dang

Too bad i didnt save all the cabo wabo bottles i emptied.


----------



## motocrash (Aug 29, 2021)

Those look great but . . .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Aug 29, 2021)

Will have to try a batch Steve, I'm not a hard boiled egg guy , but my wife would est them up 

David


----------



## xray (Aug 30, 2021)

Pickled eggs look great Steve! I’m in need of a good hot pickled recipe. I’ve only made the amish mustard eggs lately and haven’t tried a spicy one since we tried making the bloody mary ones.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Looks like something to try! What's in your spicy vinegar?
> There are "side effects" for everything LOL!



Thanks! Here is the spicy vinegar thread.
(2) Spicy vinegar | Smoking Meat Forums - The Best Barbecue Discussion Forum On Earth!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

motocrash said:


> Those look great but . . .
> 
> View attachment 509200



Yeah, that's decent representation!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Will have to try a batch Steve, I'm not a hard boiled egg guy , but my wife would est them up
> 
> David



Let me know if you make them.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

xray said:


> Pickled eggs look great Steve! I’m in need of a good hot pickled recipe. I’ve only made the amish mustard eggs lately and haven’t tried a spicy one since we tried making the bloody mary ones.



Thanks Joe! I'm still thinking about on how to improve the bloody mary eggs.


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2021)

Looks great Steve, never had them.  What is IP?  are the eggs hard boiled first then peeled before going into the brine?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

clifish said:


> Looks great Steve, never had them.  What is IP?  are the eggs hard boiled first then peeled before going into the brine?



Thanks! IP is instant pot. Electric pressure cooker on steroids. The eggs are hard boiled, peeled. Then put in the brine. If you like things dilled. And like boiled eggs. Then you may  like these.


----------



## clifish (Aug 30, 2021)

Cool,  we IP hard boiled eggs all the time with that.  How long do you let them pickle,  I have the food saver lid vacuum attachment.  Also finally the price of jars has come down and are available locally,  not like in March when the going rate was over $50/box for the 16oz.  Since this was a very bad year for me growing Kirby cucumbers and habaneros I have a bunch of jars empty.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 30, 2021)

I let them sit for a week before eating. But it really only takes a few days under vacuum.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Aug 30, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! IP is instant pot. Electric pressure cooker on steroids. The eggs are hard boiled, peeled. Then put in the brine. If you like things dilled. And like boiled eggs. Then you may  like these.


Yup

Thats how i do my eggs in the ninja PC.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2021)

Sounds Great Steve!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Aug 31, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Sounds Great Steve!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!


----------



## mr_whipple (Aug 31, 2021)

Hafta give this a try. I pickle eggs quite frequently but have never settled on any particular style or flavor profile.  This looks promising. I like spicy.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 31, 2021)

Those look great Steve just don't share with your old lady. The results might be less than pleasant!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 2, 2021)

Those sound awesome!  You just keep piling on my to do list lately.  I have to go through the list pretty soon and start scheduling things or I never going to bring it down much like my freezers!


----------

